# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Canton Fair 110 Guang Zhou, Hoan Hao Travel

## nguyenhaobn

Chương trình tham gia Hội chợ hàng xuất nhập khẩu Trung Quốc lần thứ 110 Canton Fair 110

Địa điểm: Trung tâm hội chợ triển lãm Pazhou, Quảng Châu, Trung Quốc.

Trang website chính thức của Hội chợ: http://cantonfair.org.cn/

Hội chợ đợt I điễn ra từ ngày 15 – 19/10/2011

Mặt hàng trưng bày: Hàng điện tử (điện tử tiêu dùng, điện khí, vi tính, viễn thông và công nghệ thông tin); Đồ điện gia dụng; Sản phẩm chiếu sáng các loại xe và phụ kiện (Xe đạp, xe máy, oto, xe đặc chủng); Thiết bị máy móc các loại; máy công trình; Hàng công cụ và điện máy; Vật liệu xây dựng; Thiết bị vệ sinh; Hàng hóa chất và khu hàng hóa quốc tế do các quốc gia khác đến trưng bày.

Hội chợ đợt II diễn ra từ ngày 23 – 27/10/2011

Mặt hàng trưng bày: Hàng tiêu dùng hàng ngày (Dụng cụ ăn uống và phòng bếp, gốm sứ gia dụng, khách sạn và nhà hàng, đồ gia đụng, hóa mỹ phẩm và trang sức，đồ dùng phòng tắm); Quà tặng (Kính mắt và đồng hồ các loại, đồ chơi, tặng phẩm, đồ dùng lễ tết…); Sản phẩm trang trí nội thất (Gốm mỹ nghệ, pha lê, đồ may thêu đan,sắt mỹ nghệ, rèm, khung trang ảnh, đồ dùng làm vườn, đá mỹ nghệ ); đồ gỗ mỹ nghệ nội thất các loại.

Hội chợ đợt III diễn ra từ ngày 31/10 – 04/11/2010

Mặt hàng trưng bày: Sản phảm dệt may và thời trang, nguyên phụ liệu dệt may, dệt may gia dụng, thảm các loại, sản phảm da giầy, văn phòng phẩm, túi và va li, đồ dùng thể thao, đồ dùng giải trí và du lịch dã ngoại, y dược, trang thiết bị y tế, thực phẩm dinh dưỡng, thực phẩm đồ uống, chè, đặc thổ sản, súc sản, lâm sản và các sản phẩm đặc biệt và khu hàng hóa quốc tế do các quốc gia khác đến trưng bày.

CHÚ Ý: Mặt hàng trưng bày của 3 phiên Hội chợ khác biệt hoàn toàn, nên chúng tôi cũng thiết kế hành trình đi 3 đợt khác nhau. Khi quý khách đăng ký tham gia chương trình thì lên lựa chọn đúng đợt đi phù hợp với các mặt hàng trưng bày từng phiên Hội chợ mà quý khách quan tâm.

Tổ chức 03 đoàn tham gia Hội chợ Quảng Châu:

Khởi hành đoàn 1: Ngày 15 - 19/10/2011

Khởi hành đoàn 2: Ngày 23 - 27/10/2011

Khởi hành đoàn 3: Ngày 31/10 - 04/11/2011

Chương trình phục vụ khách đi bằng đường bộ

Giá: 8.400.000 VND (400 USD) 
Chú ý: Giá VND có thể thay đổi khi tỷ giá USD thay đổi

Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Quảng Châu (ăn chiều)

12:00 xe đón khách tại địa điểm khách yêu cầu quanh nội thành Hà Nội 1. xe đưa quý khách đi Lạng Sơn, làm thủ tục xuất cảnh sang Trung Quốc. Quý khách có thể tự do ngắm cảnh đi dạo quanh thị xã Bằng Tường và ăn tối tại đây.

Tối đoàn lên xe VIP giừơng nằm chạy thẳng Quảng Châu.

Ngày 02: Quảng Châu(ăn sáng, chiều)

07:00 xe đến Quảng Châu nhận phòng khách sạn, sau khi ăn sáng đoàn đi tới Trung tâm Hội chợ làm thủ tục đăng ký và tham quan Hội chợ.

17h00 đoàn ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

Ngày 03: Tham quan và làm việc tại hội chợ (ăn sáng, chiều)

Sau bữa sáng đoàn đi tham quan mua sắm tìm nguồn hàng và đối tác tại Hội chợ.

Ngày 04: Quảng Châu – Hữu Nghị Quan (ăn sáng, chiều)

Đoàn tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại các trung tâm bán buôn tại Quảng Châu hoặc tiếp tục tham quan tại Hội chợ.

Ăn tối tại Quảng Châu, đoàn tập trung lên xe về Hữu Nghị Quan.

Ngày 05: Hữu Nghị Quan – Hà Nội

8h30 xe về đến Hưu Nghị Quan làm thủ tục nhập cảnh lại Việt Nam, xe đón đoàn tại cửa khẩu và đưa về địa điểm khách yêu cầu trong nội thành Hà Nội 1, kết thúc chương trình chia tay đoàn.

Bao gồm:

- Xe máy lạnh Hà Nội – Hữu Nghị Quan - Hà Nội.

- Xe VIP giường nằm Hữu Nghị Quan - Quảng Châu- Hữu Nghị Quan.

- 02 đêm khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 khách/phòng, lẻ nam hoặc nữ ở ghép 3 khách/phòng, ở phòng đơn phụ thu 70 USD.

- 07 bữa ăn theo chương trình (mức ăn 720.000 VND/khách/chương trình).

- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt đưa đón theo chương trình (không vào Hội chợ).

- Visa Trung Quốc, giấy mời tham gia Hội chợ, chi phí tham gia Hội chợ.

- Chi phí ô tô đi lại Khách sạn - Trung tâm Hội chợ 6 lượt (700.000 VND).

Không bao gồm:

- Phiên dịch tiếng trung tại Hội chợ.

- Phòng đơn khách sạn, đồ uống, giặt là và các chi tiêu cá nhân khác…

- Thuế VAT.

Ghi chú :

- Trong Hội chợ,quý khách có thể dùng tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Trung để giao dịch.

- Quý khách yêu cầu phiên dịch tiếng Trung tại Hội chợ thu thêm 40$/ngày.

- Quý khách gửi hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 06 tháng + 03 ảnh 4*6 phông nền trắng và photo CMT 2 mặt cho chúng tôi trước 10 ngày khởi hành để làm thủ tục giấy mời, visa và đặt dịch vụ. 
- Trả phòng trước 12h00 giữ phòng đến 18h00 thêm 35 USD.

Chương trình phục vụ khách đi bằng đường hàng không

Giá: 7.560.000 VND (360 USD) 
Chú ý: Giá VND có thể thay đổi khi tỷ giá USD thay đổi

Ngày 01: Hà Nội hoặc TP HCM - Quảng Châu (ăn chiều)

HDV đón quý khách tại sân bay BaiYun đưa quý khách về khách sạn ăn chiều

Ngày 02: Quảng Châu – Hội chợ (ăn sáng, chiều)

Sau khi ăn sáng xe và HDV đón và đưa đoàn tới Trung tâm Hội chợ làm thủ tục thăm gia Hội chợ

Ngày 03: Tham quan và làm việc tại Hội chợ (ăn sáng, chiều)

Sau bữa sáng đoàn tiếp tục đi tham quan mua sắm tìm nguồn hàng và đối tác tại Hội chợ.

Ngày 04: Quảng Châu – Hà nội hoặc TP HCM (ăn sáng, chiều)

Đoàn tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại các trung tâm bán buôn tại Quảng Châu hoặc tiếp tục tham quan tại Hội chợ. Sau đó HDV đưa đoàn ra sân bay, chia tay đoàn.

Bao gồm:

- Xe VIP đón – tiễn sân bay (xe của hàng không)

- 03 đêm khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 2 khách/phòng, lẻ nam hoặc nữ ở ghép 3 khách/phòng, ở phòng đơn phụ thu 70 USD.

- 07 bữa ăn theo chương trình (mức ăn 720.000 VND/khách/chương trình).

- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt đưa đón theo chương trình (không vào hội chợ).

- Visa Trung Quốc, giấy mời tham gia Hội chợ, chi phí tham gia Hội chợ.

- Chi phí ô tô đi lại Khách sạn - Trung tâm Hội chợ 6 lượt (700.000 VND/).


Không bao gồm:

- Phiên dịch tiếng Trung tại Hội chợ.

- Phòng đơn khách sạn, đồ uống, giặt là và các chi tiêu cá nhân khác…

- Thuế VAT.

Ghi chú :

- Trong Hội chợ, quý khách có thể dùng tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Trung để giao dịch.

- Quý khách yêu cầu phiên dịch tiếng Trung tại Hội chợ thu thêm 40 USD/ngày.

- Quý khách gửi hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 06 tháng + 03 ảnh 4*6 phông nền trắng và photo CMT 2 mặt cho chúng tôi trước 10 ngày khởi hành để làm thủ tục giấy mời, visa và đặt dịch vụ. 
- Trả phòng trước 12h00 giữ phòng đến 18h00 thêm 35 USD.


BẢNG BÁO GIÁ CUNG CẤP DỊCH VỤ LẺ


STT

DỊCH VỤ

GIÁ

1

Visa Trung Quốc 3 tháng 1 lần

1.365.000 VND

2

Phiên dịch tại TP Quảng Châu (Không vào hội chợ )

300 NDT / ngày

3

Phiên dịch riêng trong hội chợ

400 NDT /ngày (không bao gồm chi phí làm thẻ vào Hội chợ cho phiên dịch viên 300 tệ / ngày)

4

Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh - Quảng Châu - Hồ Chí Minh

8.964.000 VND/vé đã bao gồm thuế và lệ phí hàng không

5

Vé máy bay Hà Nội - Quảng châu - Hà Nội

6.804.000 VND/vé đã bao gồm thuế và lệ phí hàng không

6

Xe ô tô vận chuyển Hà Nội - Quảng châu - Hà Nội

700 NDT

7

Khách sạn 3 sao - trung tâm thành phố Quảng Châu

500 NDT / đêm

8

Giấy mời làm thẻ vào hội chợ

100 NDT / giấy

Quý khách tham khảo giờ bay và đặt mua vé máy bay tại các phòng vé của Hàng không Phương Nam - Trung Quốc và Việt Nam Airlines trên địa bàn.


_Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc_

----------


## nguyenhaobn

canton fair dot 3

----------


## nguyenhaobn

hoi cho canton fair dien ra thuong nien 1 nam 2 lan thang 4 va thang 10

----------

